# Needing a favor! Tempers!



## Sstew (Feb 18, 2009)

Im in need of some editing help. I normally can make sigs, I just can't make this seem good. Care to help?

GUIDELINES: 

Im needing the rim of this tire painted black.
Not the spokes of the rim.
Just the outer edge, and the insides.
If you don't mind helping that'd be great.


----------



## goodboy735 (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you want it like this?






Or like this?






I didn't put as much work into the second one, so if you like it more let me know so I can fix it a little better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please Note: I am still a young Padawan at PhotoShop


----------



## Sstew (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, The 2nd one, just need the middle worked on, the edges are great though. Thanks again!


----------



## goodboy735 (Feb 18, 2009)

This any better?






I also have a .psd if you want it.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot! 

Very much appreciated. 

PM'ed you


----------

